# Yet another Fursona



## lazgan (May 12, 2010)

Name: Lucas Fairweather
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Species: Kerounemos
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 162 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Pale/Ice blue
- Markings: Lavender patches on feet, tips of tail and hair/goatee, chest and stomach
- Eye color: Lavender
- Other features: Grey-blue horn on forehead
Behavior and Personality: Scholar first and foremost, but occasionally delves into classic rock music. Very friendly and open, knows how to take a joke.

Skills: Guitar and piano, history and math, a bit of a painter
Weaknesses: Singing, running long distances

Likes: Classic literature(Shakespeare, etc.), classical music, the Beatles, the rain
Dislikes: Spiders, beer, people who make assumptions

History: Lucas hails from Dublin, Ireland, and has a light accent. He was a very gifted child, graduating high school at the age of 14. He lives in a modest apartment, and in his off time, enjoys playing small shows with his band. He plays the lead guitar and does some back up vocals. He doesn't always agree with the type of songs his band plays, but he still enjoys sharing the gift of music with others.

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Wears glasses; usually wears a vest over a button-up, collared shirt, as well as black(or some other dark colour) dress pants. Occasionally wears jeans and a plain t-shirt, with black, fingerless gloves.
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4011380

Goal: To share his knowledge with others, and have some fun doing it
Profession: Librarian/Music Professor
Personal quote: "That's...not quite how it works."
Theme song: n/a
Birthdate: June 3rd

Favorite food: Quiche Lorraine
Favorite drink: Green Tea
Favorite location: The library
Favorite weather: Rain
Favorite color: Any shade of Red

Least liked food: Sushi
Least liked drink: Soda
Least liked location: Airplane
Least liked weather: Dry heat

Significant other: n/a
Orientation: Straight


----------



## Kreevox (May 12, 2010)

heh, both of our fursonas hate sushi, I do like the two halves of the same coin idea, I.e. Teacher and rocker


----------



## lazgan (May 12, 2010)

I'm just having difficulty determining his species. I don't want to be another one of those people who has a wolf fursona(no offense if you are one).
I want to make him unique, but not so ridiculously outlandish that people call him a freak.


----------



## Kreevox (May 12, 2010)

is he canid?


----------



## Alstor (May 12, 2010)

Great fursona.



lazgan said:


> Theme song: n/a


 If he's an artist, it could be a song he wrote.


----------



## Kreevox (May 12, 2010)

since hes from ireland, here's a list of irish dog breeds:  http://www.petplace.com/dogs/irish-dog-breeds/page1.aspx

I was also thinking he could make a great squirrel


----------



## lazgan (May 12, 2010)

Hmm...none of those dogs looks close IMO.
I'm also currently working on some songs for his band to play, which I'll be putting onto a youtube channel.


----------



## Kreevox (May 12, 2010)

tell me if the list helps, I like helping people develop fursonas


----------



## lazgan (May 14, 2010)

I think I may have found a solution for the "what species should he be?" dilemma. I've decided to come up with my own mythological looking wolf concept.
I call it Kerounemos, from the Greek words Kerasforou(horned), and Anemos(wind).
I tried coming up with a word using Gaelic, but I couldn't make it flow properly, so I turned to Greek, my favourite language in the world(that I don't know how to speak at all).


----------

